

SEO guide for 2014 - bodokachari
http://www.link-assistant.com/blog/seo-guide-2014/
A must-read SEO tutorial that explains how to plan a successful SEO in 2014.
======
na85
I've never bought into the whole SEO nonsense. There's a certain amount of
optimization that any competent web dev can do, sure. But beyond that I can't
help but feel it's just so much snake oil.

It's in google's best financial interests to provide the best search results,
and by extension to eliminate any ways to cheat the system and jump to the top
of the results.

Does link-assistant.com claim to have more expertise or inside knowledge than
a billion-dollar search company?

